# Ready to print 50 shirts. Looking for quotes.



## BLieve (Jan 4, 2009)

I have 5 designs that I am looking to print, totaling 50 shirts (42 white, 8 black). Most of them I will need a pretty large area for, at least 12x14. I believe my best option is DTG but I am open to other options. 

Next Level shirts are preferred but I am open to other brands. 

I will also need the factory tags to be removed and to print tags and care labels on as well. If you can provide all of this, please message me your services and general rates, I can reply with a link to my designs and files for a quote. 

Quality is very important! Thanks all!


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Maybe we can help


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

Can you post pictures of your artwork that wil be printed?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------

